
No-one understood our idea, but now it's worth over $1bn - HarveyKandola
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-50138290
======
WhiteOwlLion
Filemaker had a real opportunity to become an easy to use web based database
SaaS but they just couldn't make the transition to web in a meaningful way I
feel. I know so many casual business users misuse spreadsheets (Excel, Sheets,
or even LibreOffice) as a database, there's a need for row integrity that
Airtable fills nicely.

We had a fundraiser using Airtable Pivot function to record and display lap
times, completed laps, and average lap time in real time on site and on the
web. Who needs IBM, when you have Airtable?

